# Outboard motor shortage



## Gonefishing57 (May 31, 2015)

Anyone out there hear about or is dealing with a shortage of outboard motors? I've been waiting since the beginning of June for my new 40 h.p. Yamaha. I keep hearing Yamaha and others can't keep up with demand.


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes, My brother wanted 2 Tahotsu motors in June, He was told he won't get them till September.
My father in law also want one and he can't find one either


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

It’s pretty much like that with anything that isn’t stocked right now. Took 8 weeks to get a trailer and 5 weeks to get rod holders!


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes. I bought a new boat the 1st of July. Put 2 new Yamaha motors on it. Was told when I bought it the 9.9 kicker was going to be an issue to find as I got it with helm controls with tilt and trim. Dealer said he could get anything I wanted above 60 HP but the smaller motors were the problem. He said at the time the Yamaha rep told him that Yamaha was 19,000 motors behind in production. He pulled a couple strings for me and was able to get what I wanted and I finally got delivery on the boat the 3rd week of Aug.


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Made in China?


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

what motor isn"t made in china ?


----------



## Norman m Miller (Mar 9, 2020)

Tahotsu is made in Japan


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

same place over seas


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I Thought over the course of this summer I would be able to find a newer used Yamaha 9.9 with tilt and helm controls for less that the cost of new. Boy was I wrong.... can’t even find any of these at price of new and it sounds like if you want a new one for next year you should order now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmac (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't know if it was a sales pitch but I ended up buying a the last 9.9 electric start at Bass Pro sales rep said between them and Cabela's they by 60% of the mercs and they don't know when they're going to get any more


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

My buddy owns a boat shop and he is having an issue getting motors in. He has boats sold that can't go out the door because he doesn't have a motor to put on it


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

My buddy owns a boat shop and he is having an issue getting motors in. He has boats sold that can't go out the door because he doesn't have a motor to put on it


----------



## Mirage (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a 9.9 Hp Merc that needed a new lower unit. That was in early June. They got the parts just before labor day.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Same thing with campers. Outdoors stuff will be cheep in the future


----------



## Toad13 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's everything it seems. Lots of people I know can't get parts to fix things. Heck the car dealerships around here barely have any new vehicles or used people are being told to keep vehicles when their leases are up because there isn't anything for them to get . The little used car dealerships are going under as well


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

http://outboardmotorssale.com/
I've been looking on this site. These folks claim they have new old stock and the prices are decent.
I can say no more about them as all i have done is look.

This is a "new" 2018 90 HP E-Tec there asking $7500 + shipping ($218.00) Some of the smaller motors go back to 2017.
I don't know if it's legit or not.










If anyone has done business, or is planning to do business, with these folks, let us know how it works out.


----------



## Gonefishing57 (May 31, 2015)

I have looked at some sites as well, one was out of Hong Kong. It was well below factory list price, I wouldn't trust it . I'll wait on my delivery, my fishing is done anyway for the year. I hope I'll get it before the snow gets here!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys should check out Defender Marine. They have outboards listed...might want to call them and see if they have them in stock.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warpig (Jul 18, 2012)

Years ago I bought a Nissan 9.8 from this place. They are in TN, I believe. They appear to have some stock. They were good to work with.

https://onlineoutboards.com/


----------



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

suzukioutboardteam.com
Ordered a 6hp this spring and had it at my house in 4 days, no sales tax, no shipping. But they only offer up to 30hp I think.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

JOE W said:


> same place over seas


I see your point....but in 2020, Japan is an ally.
China is.....something else.
I, too, would prefer to buy something made in the States.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

$diesel$ said:


> http://outboardmotorssale.com/
> I've been looking on this site. These folks claim they have new old stock and the prices are decent.
> I can say no more about them as all i have done is look.
> 
> ...


Is there any type of warranty on these?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

outboardmotorsale site is in Singapore. Good luck with that warranty?

I showed that to my mechanic, who doesn't sell motors, that site a few years ago. He said you might not be able to get it through customs if it doesn't meet the same exhaust standards as US. Motors made for sale outside US and Europe can be built to different standards.

Rickerd


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be leery of any foreign company that makes up their customer "feadback". Some of theirs are sort of comical, obviously written by someone not fluent in English. Not sure I've heard of the "Yeti outboard" that one fella got a great deal on. But my favorite "review" is the one that says the reviews are legit.


Edit: also found this.

https://www.stop419scams.com/viewtopic.php?p=8648‬


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

berkshirepresident said:


> Is there any type of warranty on these?


The site says they come with a 3 year, non-declining warranty, though i'm not sure what that means.
FYI; they also accept Paypal.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I would interpret non-declining as non-depreciating. Meaning the value of the warranty doesn't decline over time as the value of the motor would (a three year old motor isn't worth what a new one is). 

It's strangely worded. My question would be where can you get work performed under warranty in your area.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no warranty because you won't get a motor. It's a scam.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Warpig said:


> Years ago I bought a Nissan 9.8 from this place. They are in TN, I believe. They appear to have some stock. They were good to work with.
> 
> https://onlineoutboards.com/


same price that i paid for my mercury 6hp from Blystone Marine in Mentor OH. plus the folks at Blystone did the engine prep and demo for me. I know, so what, it is a small engine and trivial to run... however, when i walked out the door, I knew that it worked...

These folks have been of great assistance in the 10-years since I have owned my big Baha. I can usually walk in and find that unusual part or screw in stock. I have walked in with an issue and they would help trouble shoot the issue and resolve. I want them to stay in business... shop local when you can!


----------



## Gonefishing57 (May 31, 2015)

I finally got my 40hp. Yamaha last week, two weeks shy of waiting a year. My old Honda was great but no electric start or trim. About another hour of break in on the small lake and it will be ready to go to Erie.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I buy OB motors from over seas ALL the time! I got a garage full of them! I'm going to make so much money selling these babies!! Said nobody ever!! lol


----------

